
Ask HN: Are you using or considering alternative container runtimes? - LorenzoFernando
Those of you who are using containerization, are you using or considering container runtimes that aren&#x27;t Docker?<p>I&#x27;m particularly curious their usage with Kubernetes.
======
aburan28
Intel Clear Container runtime was something I had used before to no avail

